# Picked out my baby! (Pictures!)



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

So I picked out my little angel, she's 100% mine now  She's still at the breeder, waiting for her to be weaned and at a healthy weight for her to come home with me  But here are some pictures, courtesy of the breeder!

Big thanks to Happy Hedgies, that's where I'm getting her from 

Thinking of calling her Bamboo, Boo for short :3 It depends if the name still fits when I get her!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

ahhhhhh little cutie!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, look at those bright eyes! What a cutie!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

She is such a sweetheart you will love her!! Can't wait until she's ready. We will send you updated pictures this week so you can see her progress  

Cute name BTW! Love it!


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

What an adorable little girl =)


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everybody  I'm so excited for her to come home, hopefully it'll only be a few more weeks



HappyHedgies said:


> We will send you updated pictures this week so you can see her progress


 Sounds awesome  Can't wait!


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

Shes cute and so is that name!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is an updated picture of her that I just took! The only one I could get, they are so quick when they are wide awake this late at night. 

Enjoy


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everybody 



HappyHedgies said:


> Here is an updated picture of her that I just took! The only one I could get, they are so quick when they are wide awake this late at night.
> 
> Enjoy


 Awwwwwe she's so cute  I can't wait to have her home!!


----------

